# BLACK CHERRY CUZTOMS



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

HERE IS SOME WORK I HAVE DONE OVER THE YEARS.. TELL ME WHAT U THINK


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin: BIG UPS TO MY BOI AL


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Mar 18 2011, 07:36 PM~20125027
> *:biggrin: BIG UPS TO MY BOI AL
> *


THAT WAS FAST :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20126114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 10:05 PM~20126137
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro I got paid..lol shit ill do what ever you want show me the $$$$$$


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

just body kit on this one


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:07 PM~20126158
> *hey bro I got paid..lol  shit ill do what ever you want  show me the $$$$$$
> *


Um I'm Not a Bro, but I Like your Work. I'm a Painter Too Well Trying to be I Got My Foot in the Door at a Body Shop at Least Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 10:16 PM~20126200
> *Um I'm Not a Bro, but I Like your Work. I'm a Painter Too Well Trying to be I Got My Foot in the Door at a Body Shop at Least Lol! :biggrin:
> *


sorry hun..good luck.. I have been painting at home for years but not for a living just side cash.. but over the years they been wanting more from me in the streets so need to put a game plane together..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:21 PM~20126235
> *sorry hun..good luck.. I have been painting at home for years but not for a living just side cash.. but over the years they been wanting more from me in the streets so need to put a game plane together..
> *


Thanx! Good Luck to You Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

thats it for tonight


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 18 2011, 11:07 PM~20126486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



monte looks real good keep it up


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1HHKMMyXG4...be_gdata_player


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL3NxrV1hJY...be_gdata_player


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 18 2011, 11:24 PM~20126596
> *
> monte looks real good keep it up
> *


thanks bro.. working on this one right now its kicking my ass


----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Wet sand trunk


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Compound


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Glaze


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Glaze


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

First time seen the sun


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Great Work!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20131713
> *Great Work!
> *


Thanks Detroit


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

GREAT JOB BRO AND YOU KEEP GETTIN BETTER AND BETTER EVERYTIME I SEE THE LATEST PROJECT. I BETTER GET THE 64 OVER THERE BEFORE YOU BLOWUP AND DONT HAVE TIME FOR THE LITTLE PEOPLE NO MORE


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

nice work..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Mar 20 2011, 08:35 AM~20133741
> *nice work..
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

WINDOWS DONE BY BLACK CHERRY


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

good work...seen a couple of these in person


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like some clean work good shit bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

REAL nice work homie !


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank for all the coments. I had alot of more work done but can not find my pictures. But thanks for the coments. I will keep posting as I lay it down. My next project is fiberglassing a complete interior flip hood motorized trunk and paint. Got till first of may on this so I'll be posting stay tuned.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 20 2011, 01:49 PM~20135697
> *Thank for all the coments. I had alot of more work done but can not find my pictures. But thanks for the coments. I will keep posting as I lay it down. My next project is fiberglassing a complete interior flip hood motorized trunk and paint. Got till first of may on this so I'll be posting stay tuned.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 20 2011, 04:16 PM~20136665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

GREAT WORK NOW WHEN CAN I GET IN WHAT UP


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Mar 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20137991
> *GREAT WORK NOW WHEN CAN I GET IN WHAT UP
> *


after justin so prob 1 month


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

striped and leafed this one


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

did this with pinstripe







.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

did the striping and leaf on these


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

did the stripes painted the clip etched all the glass and tinted this one


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Hail To The Chief (Jun 3, 2007)

Good job Al keep it up Bro


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TRUCK


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

THIS WAS A QUICK WEEKEND JOB JUST WANTED TO FRESHING THE WHITE BACK ON IT..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hail To The Chief_@Mar 21 2011, 03:39 AM~20140539
> *Good job Al keep it up Bro
> *


Thank u sir


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Tail seat cover for a bike I did


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Soon baby.... real soon...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

o


----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Mar 24 2011, 07:18 AM~20167854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his dumb ass hit the curb
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 24 2011, 04:35 PM~20171443
> *his dumb ass hit the curb
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i saw that, but didnt wanna say nuttin.. lol


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

It looks like I did but I didn't came real close. Hey I think that was my first 3 wheel.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20172585
> *It looks like I did but I didn't came real close. Hey I think that was my first 3 wheel.
> *


no hating fam :cheesy: damn the good old days of just HAVING FUN AND CLOWNING. we about to turn back the hands of time bro :0 :0 ITS TIME TO RIDE AGAIN


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Back to the Monte Carlo fenders reader for sealer


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 31 2011, 02:17 PM~20228861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok here some more


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is the hood


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Painted this 2 days ago. Slipped it in


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok here are the fenders and back side of hood.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

REAL CLEAN AND NICE WORK!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

really nice work


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you..


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt real clean good shit


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Who needs mirrors when you got paint like this.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hellbilly007 (Jan 14, 2008)

You're layin down some damn good paint. Lookin like glass.

Those graphics that you lay down, is that like puttin vinyl down or is that something else?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

nice work holmes. looks like your itching to move out of the garage and into a shop, stretch your legs and get a paint booth... keep postin pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 31 2011, 04:55 PM~20229508
> *Painted this 2 days ago. Slipped it in
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

damn homie i wish you were in texas, i have a few projects you could paint :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 26 2011, 11:16 AM~20422340
> *damn homie i wish you were in texas, i have a few projects you could paint :biggrin:
> *



:werd: I wish I was closer, my car be getting painted right now!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic stripes, chery paint..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 10 2011, 08:00 PM~20526033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fiberglass work looks killer bro ttt for my brother


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------

